# Pneumatic Noob!



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey gang! Okay, so as the title suggests, I'm a total noob to pneumatics. I AM sifting through all the info to help me along but I thought I'd post my question anyway, in hopes of finding the solution more quickly. 
I've constructed my first pneumatic prop (a Coffin Jumper) and done some tests and tweaks but I'm having a hard time slowing down the prop so that it's not so violent. My first test run resulted in the props head being catapulted across the garage. Hilarious, but a problem nonetheless. 
I've played around with the air pressure but I can't seem to find the sweet spot. It's either a violent thrashing or the cylinder just stalls out. 
Do I have an issue or just need to keep trying?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry, I do not have an answer for you. Keep checking back because there are many knowledgeable people here that can help you out. There has got to be a way to regulate the air flow to produce better control.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I use flow control valves to adjust the speed of the reaction of my cylinders like these - http://www.frightprops.com/pneumatics/quick-exhaust-valves-check-valves-flow-controls/male-connector-push-on-with-flow-control-0736-0017.html
Check out this tutorial - http://www.frightprops.com/faq/index.php?action=artikel&cat=2&id=66&artlang=en


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you, halstaff! I knew there was something that could be done. I'll be placing an order with Fright Props as soon as work picks up so I'll add these to the list.


----------

